# ¿Puedo conectar 5.1 con  2.1?



## m.milagros (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Este es mi primer mensaje. Y espero que alguien sea tan amable de ayudarme en algo tan simple.
La operación es la siguiente, quiero conectar un Dvd con salida audio 5.1 con unos altavoces Logitech 2.1. ¿Es posible? ¿Hay algún adaptador o algo?
Al enchufar el mini rca del 2.1 en alguna de las entradas del Dvd tengo que forzar mucho, y cuando por fin entra solo suena el subwoofer y uno de los laterales, el izdo creo.
Se puede solucionar esto? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola.

En el manual de tu DVD, debe haber información acerca de ese tema.
Yo tengo un DVD que tiene salida 5.1 y 2.1, igual debe ser en el tuyo.

Chao.
elaficionado.

________

Haz configurado tu DVD, para que la salida sea 2.1 .


----------



## m.milagros (Ene 15, 2008)

Gracias elaficionado. A ver, el Dvd, por detrás solo tiene salida 5.1 ( con 5 aguejos para que me entiendas). Los altavoces 2.1 se conectan al Dvd con una única toma. Aparte de configurar mi Dvd para salida de sonido 2.1 (que veré si me lo permite), ¿en cuál de los 5 agujeros del Dvd debería enchufar la clavija de los altavoces?.... No sé si he conseguido explicarme, me parece que lo he liado un poco...  
Gracias anticipadas.


----------

